# My Forearm Veins "hurt" while lifting??



## JTrollerb (Feb 15, 2005)

Hi,

I'm 19, I've been lifting for about 1.5 years now....approximately 150 pounds, and semi-cut by now.  I've been noticing the veins in my forearms becoming more pronounced the past few months, and starting about a month ago, every time I curl the weights for my biceps, I've been having an uncomfortable sensation in my veins....It feels like the veins are full of pressure, and sometimes it gets so bad it hurts a little.  

I already know I have low body fat because I've got a nice visible vein on each of my biceps.  A friend said maybe there's too much blood flowing through my forearms area?  And that maybe I should try a blood thinner?

Any help or advice would greatly be appreciated.
Thank you!!


----------



## largepkg (Feb 15, 2005)

JTrollerb said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I'm 19, I've been lifting for about 1.5 years now....approximately 150 pounds, and semi-cut by now.  I've been noticing the veins in my forearms becoming more pronounced the past few months, and starting about a month ago, every time I curl the weights for my biceps, I've been having an uncomfortable sensation in my veins....It feels like the veins are full of pressure, and sometimes it gets so bad it hurts a little.
> 
> ...




A blood thinner?   You feel pain in your vein? Ha, that rhymes. Does this make me a successful rapper? 

I'm no doctor bro but it sounds like you are experiencing some serious pumps. Here's a tip... THIS IS GOOD, ENJOY!


----------



## LAM (Feb 15, 2005)

I'm not quite sure how you could feel pain in your veins as they don't contain any nerve endings.  I'm thinking you may be confused with what you are actually feeling.  sounds more like muscle fatigue


----------



## bulletproof1 (Feb 16, 2005)

try slicing your wrists and see if that helps.


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 16, 2005)

It's probably the tendons in your forearm. The tendons in your forearm can get really sore to the point you can't grip anything anymore. Go check with your doctor, maybe tendonitis


----------



## westb51 (Feb 16, 2005)

when i see a hot girl i get a pain in my vein. 

magic number 100. thank you. i'd first like to thank IM without you this would have never of happend.....


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Feb 16, 2005)

yeah, i were talkin to Robert D when mine happened...


----------



## Yanick (Feb 16, 2005)

LAM is probably right, its lactic acid buildup or a nice pump or something of that nature.  You can't _feel_ your veins because they lack nerve endings.


----------



## KarlW (Feb 16, 2005)

ZAGLOBA said:
			
		

> It's probably the tendons in your forearm. The tendons in your forearm can get really sore to the point you can't grip anything anymore. Go check with your doctor, maybe tendonitis


yes this is a possibility. Is it worse if you use a straight bar as opposed to the E-Z bar for curls?


----------



## dakota (Feb 16, 2005)

i get that pain sometimes too, more w/ straight bar, i know its not the veins though. dont take a blood thinner, your friend is an idiot


----------



## JTrollerb (Feb 16, 2005)

Yes I do seem to get it worse with the straight bar....that's why I've always used the EZ bar....but I still am getting it.


----------



## Duncans Donuts (Feb 16, 2005)

You're probably feeling the muscles engorged with blood.   You will also have a great sense of pressure because of the volume of blood being pumped. If it hurts it's probably some kind of muscle fatigue


----------



## vegman (Feb 19, 2005)

It sounds to me like your forearms can't keep up with your routine.  Give your forearms a rest, and if they still hurt after a good 4-5 days of rest, see a doctor.  ...and tell your friend he's a dumbass - blood thinner?


----------



## DAcre (Feb 22, 2005)

I also get a similar pain, although it is fine when i am lifting, but as soon as i put the weight down and release my grip i get it. If i release my grip slowly the pain isn't as bad. any ideas?


----------



## JTrollerb (Feb 22, 2005)

I have that same problem too!

"it is fine when i am lifting, but as soon as i put the weight down and release my grip i get it. If i release my grip slowly the pain isn't as bad."


----------



## DAcre (Feb 22, 2005)

hmm, i wonder what it is then, maybe these guys can shed some light on the matter


----------



## ZAGLOBA (Feb 22, 2005)

It has to be the tendons in your forearm. you probably have tennis elbow and just need to rest your arms completely and ice them everyday and do light rehabilitative exercises or the problem is just going to get worse. there is no way that it is a vein problem


----------



## Tough Old Man (Feb 22, 2005)

JTrollerb said:
			
		

> I have that same problem too!
> 
> "it is fine when i am lifting, but as soon as i put the weight down and release my grip i get it. If i release my grip slowly the pain isn't as bad."


I had that problem all my life and it doesn't go away. I stopped lifting for almost 20 years and as soon as I started lifting again, boom there it is again


----------

